# Spron Training Halter



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Pulls while on walks:

At the beach this week end, Puddles would run and pull so hard he would make his self cough. Even with a regular halter, he pulls and even stands up on his back feet trying to pull more (strong little devil and strong headed).









Hubby had seen at PetSmart the Sporn Training Halter, so we purchased one. I am here to say...IT WORKS.







The very 1st time puddles tried to pull he stopped. It was very easy to put on, once you figure out where the leads go. 

The $17.99 was a good investment and love the solf material thats under the legs / chest area.  

If any one interested, here is it on the web site. 

PetsMart Sporn Training Halter


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmmm....Puddles sounds JUST like Brinkley!







Thanks for the tip!







May try one of those out...I think I have seen them at the bigger Walmarts too...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink is around 8 pounds...I think Puddles is bigger too...right?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles is now 8 1/2 - 9 lbs. He was 10 lbs and it upset me, so were now get fewer treats and excerise every night playing. 

We got him a size small and it fits him well. 

Sporn box : Small - fits necks 9"-12"


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Mar 27 2005, 07:22 PM
> *Puddles is now 8 1/2 - 9 lbs.  He was 10 lbs and it upset me, so were now get fewer treats and excerise every night playing.
> 
> We got him a size small and it fits him well.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


What about it keeps them from pulling exactly? Sounds wonderful to me...I just don't understand how it works different from a regular harness...


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Let me see if I can explain this...

If you looked at the web site pic, you can see the Sherpa Sleeves that go under the legs. On the Sporns the leash pulls the restraints tighter under the legs. This way its pulled down on the chest and not on the throat. 

On a regular halter they are made as one piece and don't slide.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Mar 27 2005, 07:39 PM
> *Let me see if I can explain this...
> 
> If you looked at the web site pic, you can see the Sherpa Sleeves that go under the legs. On the Sporns the leash pulls the restraints tighter under the legs.  This way its pulled down on the chest and not on the throat.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Makes sense







Thanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago my trainer gave our class some great advice on dogs that pull at the leash. When they start to get a head of you to pull just turn around. Now they are no longer pulling or a head of you. At the beginning you might have to do this every few feet but eventually they will catch on.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 28 2005, 10:48 AM
> *A couple of weeks ago my trainer gave our class some great advice on dogs that pull at the leash.  When they start to get a head of you to pull just turn around.  Now they are no longer pulling or a head of you.  At the beginning you might have to do this every few feet but eventually they will catch on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46795*


[/QUOTE]

Sorry for








If I did this with Puddles, not sure I would ever get to where I was going. 

Turn step....turn step... turn run... on and on. :new_Eyecrazy: 

Of better yet I would forget where I was headed.









But what the heck, I will give it a try


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom+Mar 28 2005, 06:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry for








If I did this with Puddles, not sure I would ever get to where I was going. 

Turn step....turn step... turn run... on and on. :new_Eyecrazy: 

Of better yet I would forget where I was headed.









But what the heck, I will give it a try








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46967
[/B][/QUOTE]


That is EXACTLY what I was thinking! I would just stay in one place and keep turning until I was dizzy!







But, I haven't tried it yet! So I will give it a try. I tried the "stopping" telling him to "settle" when he did-walking again...but he would go right back to pulling. I did this for over 15 minutes one day at the park.








Maybe he is a little "slow"-b/c he just didn't get it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

While you are teaching your dog to walk on a loose leash (I clicker that one, too), you can use a Gentle Leader head collar which is perfectly safe for a toy breed and the petite fits fine (Mikey wears it). Premier also makes an easy walk harness which should fit a toy dog just fine. I haven't used it yet, but have used harnesses with the same idea. Some dogs will just pull sideways but it works for many as a bandaid while you train a walk on loose leash.


----------

